

A Tale of Two Cryptographically Signed OSes - NaOH
http://minimalmac.com/post/24174914300/a-tale-of-two-cryptographically-signed-oses

======
shadesandcolour
I wonder why this is tolerated with iOS but when Microsoft implements it
people get angry. I mean, sure there's the argument that you can't use a free
open source operating system on your computer but you can't do it on your
iPhone or iPad either.

